# justin bieber got hit!!!!



## Reaper (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuIgKzroLH0...&feature=iv

BAMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

The one who threw that bottle is now my best friend.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ha. The kid deserves it.


----------



## pikachu945 (Aug 10, 2010)

is the water bottle ok?


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 10, 2010)

Too bad it wasn't a glass bottle.


----------



## redact (Aug 10, 2010)

:3
should have frozen the bottle first


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> is the water bottle ok?


I was just thinking the same thing. Poor bottle.


----------



## Setzergabbini (Aug 10, 2010)

V.A.T.S.?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> pikachu945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope it's ok. It was sooo brave of it to do the world a favor.

Oh by the way, nice new avi Gameboy


----------



## pikachu945 (Aug 10, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> pikachu945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## iownyoualot (Aug 10, 2010)

I read that it was actually a t shirt tied? to a box of sour patch kids.
Good thing i had some Sour Patch Kids nearby.. had a sudden cravin


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 10, 2010)

YESH!!
YESHHHHH
YESSSSSSSS!!

I worship the kid who did this.
He/she's my idol.


----------



## vergilite (Aug 10, 2010)

is this real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 come on guys hes not a bad kid he just makes (in my opinion) bad music stop giving him such a hard time im sure hes a nice guy


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

vergilite said:
			
		

> is this real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and my mom can fly.


----------



## pikachu945 (Aug 10, 2010)

poor water bottle I hope its ok


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 10, 2010)

That bottle is a hero!


----------



## redact (Aug 10, 2010)

vergilite said:
			
		

> is this real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone that has interviewed him says he's a pompous little shit


----------



## monkat (Aug 10, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> vergilite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So are most kids. Especially those that think that people deserve to be physically injured for being pompous.


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2010)

Brett Favre attended this concert


EDIT: My mistake, he actually threw the bottle from his home, he's just that good


----------



## metamaster (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL 
"I love you guys.." water bottle attacks!!
He deserves it though. One of the comments was "it is an insult to water bottles everywhere." so true...


----------



## vergilite (Aug 10, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> vergilite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well yes she can, right into my bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i keed i keed i just hate people ripping on other people for no reason how is this different to bullying ? has he personally came to your house and hit you ? so why hate him ? just hate his music, grow up guys


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

vergilite said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I must admit nice your mom joke.

Anyway, he's actually come to my house and he tried to rape me. Then he tried to sing to get me to stop yelling "Hideous young girl trying to rape me!!!"

Now do you see why I hate him? It was scary as hell!


----------



## redact (Aug 10, 2010)

vergilite said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his parents compared him to the beatles
if that's not a personal insult then am not sure what is


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 10, 2010)

That was amazing XD


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 10, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> So are most kids. Especially those that think that people deserve to be physically injured for being pompous.



Now, now, Monkat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remember who the real enemy is here...

BIEBER...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(hehehe...)


----------



## fabi280 (Aug 10, 2010)

As soon as he gets through the adolescence he will be famous for metal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Ouuh, that didnt feel good..
I love that part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It kinda remebers me to that man that throw a shoe to Bush


----------



## Revolution [9] (Aug 10, 2010)

Should've hit him in the nuts. Then he would have hit puberty.


----------



## HBK (Aug 10, 2010)

A wild Justin Bieber appeared!

FIGHT
THROW
BALL
RUN

'THROW'.

You threw a water bottle!

IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE.

JUSTIN BIEBER FLEES!

You run to Cerulean to buy a Lemonade - this time the bottle is made of glass!


..........

SCENARIO 2

'HEADSHOT BIATCH!'


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 10, 2010)

Setzergabbini said:
			
		

> V.A.T.S.?


Sneak Attack Critical on Justin Bieber


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah the cruelness of the internet, it has no setbacks and it loves to flame celebrities without guilt. To me no one shouldn't thrown anything at the person. Now people will think its ok to throw water bottles at concerts now...shame, shame. 

Even though the kid is prideful, leave him be. He will in a year or two be that child whose fame ended quickly and violently.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 10, 2010)

Shit like this just makes my day


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 10, 2010)

BOOM HEADSHOT


----------



## I am r4ymond (Aug 10, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> BOOM HEADSHOT



That was what I was thinking when I first saw this video. 

wtfzorz


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 10, 2010)

That does not look like a water bottle to me...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 10, 2010)

lol, I saw this on /b/ earlier today.

I never laughed so hard at this retard.


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Setzergabbini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin Bieber head crippled


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 10, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Ah the cruelness of the internet, it has no setbacks and it loves to flame celebrities without guilt. To me no one shouldn't thrown anything at the person. Now people will think its ok to throw water bottles at concerts now...shame, shame.
> 
> Even though the kid is prideful, leave him be. *He will in a year or two be that child whose fame ended quickly and violently.*


Me and millions of others arent willing to risk. I dont wanna think about this kid being on the radio in a few years. First water bottles next rocks.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 10, 2010)

Something i made for the lols. xD


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> Something i made for the lols. xD


I love you for this!


----------



## Fudge (Aug 10, 2010)

roflcopter.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 10, 2010)

Excellent my plan went all according to plan


----------



## Splych (Aug 10, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> That does not look like a water bottle to me...


LOL yeah . 
it was yellow for some reason... 
but to the main point, what a brave person... to throw the waterbottle . imagine all the haters on that one person...


----------



## Goli (Aug 10, 2010)

I lol'd.
Great.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 10, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

The only time attacking a teenage boy completely unprovoked could be considered "Brave".



But yes, I agree.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 10, 2010)

lol whoever threw that is a hero


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 10, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> lol whoever threw that is a hero


Words of wisdom


----------



## Trulen (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm actaully getting tired of people complaining about this kid.


I have, never in his existence as a singer, heard a single on of his songs.
Ever. 


But, I hear hatred of him everywhere.  And it's despicable, showing human nature at it's worst.
I can't get away from it.  


+1 for "Grow up guys" comment.  
+1 for "Let his fame run it's course."


And the definition of hero is really getting diluted.
A guy throws a bottle at another fellow.  
Labeled hero.


----------



## Westside (Aug 10, 2010)

Trulen said:
			
		

> I'm actaully getting tired of people complaining about this kid.
> 
> 
> I have, never in his existence as a singer, heard a single on of his songs.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## metamaster (Aug 10, 2010)

Trulen said:
			
		

> I'm actaully getting tired of people complaining about this kid.
> 
> 
> I have, never in his existence as a singer, heard a single on of his songs.
> ...


Not that I don't agree with you, but when you're famous, there are people who love you and people who hate you. And then there are people who hate you so much that they would buy front row seats at your concert and throws a projectile at you. It's his choice to sing and "be famous" and so he has to deal with "attempts" like this one. The more popular you are the more people hate you. So since Justin Beiber is very famous, there is ALOT of hate. So when someone who hates Beiber throws a water bottle at him, he is considered a hero by his "side". You can't fight it, but you can just not hate him.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 10, 2010)

Trulen said:
			
		

> I'm actaully getting tired of people complaining about this kid.
> 
> 
> I have, never in his existence as a singer, heard a single on of his songs.
> ...



My thoughts exactly.   What exactly are you guys listening to or watching to hear this kid's music?  I have NEVER heard a single song that the dude has ever recorded.  Why does everyone focus so much hate on this kid? Why do you even care? Is it because it's the current trend on places like FunnyJunk to pick on the kid?  Can't think for yourself?  Have to join a crowd of haters to feel accepted?    That's just sad.  

It's pretty obvious to me that you'd have to go out of your way to actually hear his music, so if you don't like it, don't go looking for it.  Simple as that.  And if you don't like the kid, just ignore him instead of hating on him all the freaking time.  The only thing that constantly ranting on this dude does is keep his popularity going.  Ignore him and let him fade away like so many other kid-singers/actors.

At least when I hate on stuff, it's because I actually have my own reasons and not just because everyone else does it.


----------



## basher11 (Aug 10, 2010)

great aiming


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 10, 2010)

Did the kid deserve to get hit? Come on, he isn't bad. He is just a singer with a high voice. Women have high voices. Kill them, and then see.

Goddamit, you guys make me sick sometimes.

(Just listened to a song of his) Okay, he isn't bad, so why the hate? Just despicable of you guys. >_>


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh quit acting like it's a crime against humanity
The kid got hit, he also has millions and millions of dollars
I don't hate him at all but I also think him getting hit = not a big deal

Oh yeah, the only time I ever heard any of his music was when I looked him up specifically to see what the fuss was all about
He's not terrible or anything but I don't see how he's the most popular person in the world right now


----------



## Frost>>&gt (Aug 10, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Oh quit acting like it's a crime against humanity
> The kid got hit, he also has millions and millions of dollars
> I don't hate him at all but I also think him getting hit = not a big deal
> 
> ...




Because girls (mostly) that are 12-15 thinks he's "beatiful!"


----------



## Trulen (Aug 10, 2010)

K.  I may have to edit my post.  
I just youtubed a video and listened to his "One Time" song.


It's positive.
It's uplifting.
And it sends out a good message.
And it's catchy for the genre.


Now, I'm more confused about it.  


To demystify my confusion, I listened to "baby." which seemingly is his most popular song.

Still positive.
Still uplifting.
Still sends out a good message.  


His songs may be of the R&B influence (or sounds like it, I'm no expert on genres), but from what I've heard:

1.  They do not degrade women.
2.  They do not promote violence.
3.  They do not focus on sex.


His voice isn't bad.  It sounds like a kid that's been autotuned a bit.  No crime in that.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't even know this kid, but that was funny!


----------



## Cokeman999 (Aug 10, 2010)

People don't realize why others don't like Justin Bieber. 
It's him. His music is just a contributing factor, like his gay voice.
Thank you Trulen for listening to his music, though. I'm glad you gave him a try.
Turn on a radio station with 'pop' music and Justin Bieber will come on in 10 minutes.

If you don't like him, cool. If you do, cool. 
I really couldn't give a crap.
He got hit with a bottle, it's fucking funny.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah I guess hating on Taylor Swift is a bad thing >>


----------



## Westside (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok Kanye...


----------



## Cokeman999 (Aug 10, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Ok Kanye...


off topic but aladdin was and is the best movie ever made (in top 10)..


----------



## Sterling (Aug 10, 2010)

Trulen said:
			
		

> And the definition of hero is really getting diluted.
> A guy throws a bottle at another fellow.
> Labeled hero.
> First off, it was a girl.
> ...


Honestly, would you throw a water bottle at a cut throat rap artist? Didn't think so.

He isn't bad, and we can all agree his mom is attractive... So I don't see what all the hate is for. xD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

I wonder if this will be in his life story.


----------



## Raika (Aug 10, 2010)

...
I have a new role model, Waterbottleman.


----------



## zeromac (Aug 10, 2010)

Saw this on Yahoo was halarious!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 10, 2010)

i dunno bout you guys, but you'd hate the guy too if you are stuck at home, you open the radio, watch tv even surf the web and it's all bieber crap!!! i even have a FB friend who posts nothing but bieber crap!!! i personally think the kid is getting milked for $$$ while the whole thing is still getting the attention of screaming 13 year-old fangirls screaming their lungs out. and the whole business of singing bout crap that a 13 year-old doesn't know (profane) about. ugh.


----------



## Daku93 (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9uHLeaIMsU...feature=related
Shows how stupid he is


----------



## kaz_abdin (Aug 10, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> Something i made for the lols. xD








  Thats epic xD


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 10, 2010)

RUN DUDE RUN!


----------



## mameks (Aug 10, 2010)

hurray for water bottle!!!



			
				Trulen said:
			
		

> His voice isn't bad.  It sounds like a kid that's been autotuned a bit.  No crime in that.


He's completely auto-tuned. He can't sing for crap live.
@^ is he trying to escape on a segway????


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 10, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> hurray for water bottle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He definately is. You would think a good getaway vehicle would be able to move faster than a run.


----------



## mcp2 (Aug 10, 2010)

Not nice man.


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 10, 2010)

Finally justice is served! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that person who threw the water bottle too.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 10, 2010)

WIN.


----------



## digipokemaster (Aug 10, 2010)

finally some 1 hit him


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 10, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> RUN DUDE RUN!



What man would have tried to run away from that?! Oh, wait...It was Justin Bieber they were running after, ok then (thought we were talking about a man here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...


----------



## nutella (Aug 10, 2010)

The best part was when he got hit by the bottle.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> The best part was when he got hit by the bottle.


It looked like it hurt lol


----------



## berlinka (Aug 10, 2010)

justin who?


----------



## Thoob (Aug 10, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> The best part was when he got hit by the bottle.








 I lol'd.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2010)

justin beiber gets hit again! He's too accident prone. He shouldn't have gotten in the way of that bottle!


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 10, 2010)

Why do bieber got so many haters o.O im not a fan but i dont see why he deserves to be hated lol. Unless u guys can convince me! But good the video made me lol alot XD


----------



## Jeff88 (Aug 10, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Why do bieber got so many haters o.O im not a fan but i dont see why he deserves to be hated lol. Unless u guys can convince me! But good the video made me lol alot XD



Don't you know that jumping to the bandwagon is the cool thing?


----------



## princeEyeless (Aug 10, 2010)

justin bieber is gay!!thats for him!!wahaha


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> justin beiber gets hit again! He's too accident prone. He shouldn't have gotten in the way of that bottle!









 I feel bad for the bottle.


----------



## OSW (Aug 10, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Brett Favre attended this concert
> 
> 
> EDIT: My mistake, he actually threw the bottle from his home, he's just that good



BEST.. COMMENT.. EVER!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Why do bieber got so many haters o.O im not a fan but i dont see why he deserves to be hated lol. Unless u guys can convince me! But good the video made me lol alot XD



I don't hate him! I don't know why everyone does but this isn't the first time he's been hit on the head


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 10, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Brett Favre attended this concert
> 
> 
> EDIT: My mistake, he actually threw the bottle from his home, he's just that good



Gore speaks the truth.

_____

I wished somebody pulled him down from the crowd.


----------



## digipokemaster (Aug 10, 2010)

Daku93 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9uHLeaIMsU...feature=related
> Shows how stupid he is


i think he needs his eyes checked if he run straight into doors


----------



## Raiser (Aug 10, 2010)

Wonder if the bottle is okay...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Trying to escape on a segway


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 11, 2010)

This just makes it worse - not once, but twice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9uHLeaIMsU...feature=related

xD Man, that kid is an idiot.


----------



## Fuzzied (Aug 11, 2010)

I really don't know, why people hate him, but now I understand them :-). He really deserved for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

Did he pass out? Was he drunk? Oh wait. It's illegal for a 4 year old to be drunk.


----------

